# Autoglym "custom wheel cleaner" or "clean wheels"



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Really not sure which one to use on my new votex alloys. Would my wheels be anodised?

Custom wheel cleaner says it is acid free ..so is this better to use?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

acid free is better for the alloys, you should only need an acid based cleaner to remove very stubborn brake dust.

you can use an acid based cleaner on occasion but stick to the acid free for standard use.


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, I'll go and get some tomorrow. For everyday cleaning, will shampoo and water be sufficient?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

not really in my opinion, if you want them to look like new. ask jac in a box as he is the man in the know bout these things.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Use virosol. Can be diluted to whatever strength you require.

Call Clover Chemicals, find your nearest distributor. 5 litre bottle approx £6-£7 (dilutes down to 1 in 10) so will last for ages. (Can also be used in the kitchen as it's a good degreaser)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

colster said:


> Thanks, I'll go and get some tomorrow. For everyday cleaning, will shampoo and water be sufficient?


In general, yes.

Although, every month I'll go around the wheel with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant - keeps a barrier between the wheel and any dust/grime/dirt that gets onto the wheel.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

colster said:


> Thanks, I'll go and get some tomorrow. For everyday cleaning, will shampoo and water be sufficient?


If you wash them often enough they yes it should use virisol for the tuff stains


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

try and get your hands on some cartec acid free alloy wheel cleaner best i've ever tried and i work for a factor suppling the trade [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

